# Bohdi at 7months



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

This is Bohdi at 7.5mo - i know that it could be better 










We have had a few issues as he was hurt on a flight home - he damaged all his bicep muscles so it is a long and slow process - he has been crate rested or in a small pen for the last 3months .
I am letting him take his time to heal so he will be right


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

He's very handsome.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

This is him about weeks later


----------



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

very well built pup, hope he recovers to his full potential soon!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thankyou for that lovely comment
I hope he recovers too, it is a long slow road.
Fingers crossed we get there


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

He looks awesome, just curious, do you have any pics of him growing up?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Handsome puppy! You should have fun showing him.....if you choose to!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

I have plenty of pictures of him growing up

This is him this weekend


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

These were taken at his first and only specialty show so far


----------

